# Power/AT/Comfort



## rickybobby (Feb 14, 2008)

ok i have this switch on my 94 maxima i just wanted to know what this switch does it is labeled "Power/AT/Comfort" with power being switch depressed forward, AT being neutral, and comfort being toggled back towards the console.


----------

